# Kölner Prolls im 7-Gebirge



## Deleted 6320 (31. Juli 2004)

ein weiteres Thema.
Wir hatten auf einem Trail 3 Typen vor uns die sich tierisch über 2 quergelegte Baumstämme aufregten, ok, nachvollziehbar.
Das hat sie dann mal aus Wut den fast danebenstehenden Försterschießstand umstürzen lassen-lautes Gegröhle....****, A...loch usw.
dummerweise kam eine Wandergruppe den Weg hinab, ihr könnt Euch vorstellen was jetzt für´n Streß angesagt war. Wir wollten uns einmischen und haben die Jungs zur Sau gemacht.
Trotzdem: Suuuuperbild für alle richtigen Biker.
2 der Asis hatten ein Trikot "KÖLNER DOWNHILLCOWBOYS" und waren noch stolz uns ein "IhrBonnerseithierjaVollspießer" reinzudrücken.

Herzlichen Dank. Ihr NichtBonner-fahrt doch zuhause in Euren Kiesgruben aber laßt hier nicht den Dicken raus-wir fahren seit den 80ern ohne Streß im 7-Geb. und haben diesen Monat durch ein paar Km Trails im Wettkampf zu nutzen (siehe anderes Thema)--das soll aus so bleiben!


----------



## Seiffer (31. Juli 2004)

Oh man, es gibt immer noch solche Idioten. Da braucht man sich ja fast nicht zu wundern, dass man im 7Geb nicht mehr fahren darf und Hindernisse aufgebaut werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (1. August 2004)

Hmm, wer war das denn?

Find die quer liegenden Bäume gar nicht so schlecht..kann man schön rüber hüpfen..


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2004)

micha17 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 der Asis hatten ein Trikot "KÖLNER DOWNHILLCOWBOYS" und waren noch stolz uns ein "IhrBonnerseithierjaVollspießer" reinzudrücken.


 Was soll man da schon sagen...


----------



## Balu. (1. August 2004)

Das tut nun wirklich nicht Not !

Gerade von DOWNHILL-Cowboy sollte man doch Fahrtechnik erwarten...


----------



## talybont (2. August 2004)

Danke für den Tip. Wenn ich die Asis erwische, setzt es eine Anzeige, und zwar stark personenbezogen.


Wenn das zur Regel wir, kann man bald nur noch RR fahren.

@ Micha, auf welchem Trail war das denn?


MfG,
Armin


----------



## Centurion (3. August 2004)

Hallo liebe "KÖLNER DOWNHILLCOWBOYS"!

Oberhalb von Oberkassel gibt es bei dem Steinbruch einen ganz dollen Drop!!!
Einfach den Rheinhöhenweg von Ramersdorf hochfahren und in der Höhe von Oberkassel Schwung holen und den Rhein anpeilen...

Das wird der Drop Eures Lebens und wir sind ein paar Assis mehr los  

Nein entschuldigt KÖLNER DOWNHILLCOWBOYS: Vielen Dank dass Ihr Euch so zivilisiert benommen habt  ; dass zeigt nur wie wenig Hirn so manche Downhiller haben - da habt Ihr uns im Siebengebirge echt geholfen  .
Mein Geheimtip an Euch :Fahrt doch mal an der Außenwand den Kölner Dom runter, oder haut Euch mit dem Vorschlaghammer gegenseitig auf die Birne, dann springt bei Euch auch die letzte Gehirnzelle raus...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. August 2004)

diese downhiller machen das gesamtbild von uns * die meisten* CC-Fahrern kaputt.
könnt mir denken das mtbler im 7gebirge ziemlich unbeliebt sind und das nmur weil da ma son paar kranke downhiller meinen, dass sie die tollsten wären. jetzt mal an die ganzen downhiller: wo ist der reiz, wie ein irrer jede senke mit 50 oder mehr sachen runter zu jagen, bevor man mit der seilbahn auf den berg gekommen ist. sowas nenn ich keine radsportart mehr


----------



## Airhaenz (10. August 2004)

ZITAT KGB FAHRER:

 "jetzt mal an die ganzen downhiller: wo ist der reiz, wie ein irrer jede senke mit 50 oder mehr sachen runter zu jagen, bevor man mit der seilbahn auf den berg gekommen ist. sowas nenn ich keine radsportart mehr "

--------------------------------------------------------------

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich ein ganzer Downhiller(dank Tschappi, oder wie wird man das?) bin.
Aber das nicht jeder Mensch auf die gleiche Art und Weise gluecklich wird sollte sich mitlerweile rumgesprochen haben. 

Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die SCHNAUZE HALTEN!


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich ein ganzer Downhiller(dank Tschappi, oder wie wird man das?) bin.
> Aber das nicht jeder Mensch auf die gleiche Art und Weise gluecklich wird sollte sich mitlerweile rumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die SCHNAUZE HALTEN!


 Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, solange niemand anderes dabei zu Schaden kommt!

 Prolls sind Prolls ! Ob auf Downhillmaschinen, Freerider, Fullys, Hardtails oder Hollandräder !


----------



## talybont (10. August 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> diese downhiller machen das gesamtbild von uns * die meisten* CC-Fahrern kaputt.
> könnt mir denken das mtbler im 7gebirge ziemlich unbeliebt sind und das nmur weil da ma son paar kranke downhiller meinen, dass sie die tollsten wären. jetzt mal an die ganzen downhiller: wo ist der reiz, wie ein irrer jede senke mit 50 oder mehr sachen runter zu jagen, bevor man mit der seilbahn auf den berg gekommen ist. sowas nenn ich keine radsportart mehr


Ist mir doch etwas zu pauschal. Oder sind alle Autofahrer Raser, weil ein paar immer wieder durch die 30er Zone fliegen?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (10. August 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal an die ganzen downhiller: wo ist der reiz, wie ein irrer jede senke mit 50 oder mehr sachen runter zu jagen, bevor man mit der seilbahn auf den berg gekommen ist. sowas nenn ich keine radsportart mehr



Naja, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass sowas Spaß macht, wie andere Extremsportarten auch. Allerdings glaube ich, dass man selbst in Deuschland bessere (weil dünner besiedelte) Locations findet als ausgerechnet das 7G...

Ich finde, dass auch die "normalen" Biker unbedarfte Spaziergänger schonmal ängstigen können. Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist: Beim Downhill besser kräftig abbremsen, langsam und mit einem freundlichen Gruß an den Wanderern vorbei und hinterher wieder Tempo aufbauen. Dann klappts auch mit'm Nachbarn... ;-)

LG:GF


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. August 2004)

jetzt hackt nicht alle so auf mir rum!
hier hat jemand einen thread geschrieben und ich hab meine meinung gesagt!
ich mag nunma diese ganzen bekloppten nicht. mag ja sein dass ihr solche wie mich nicht mögt, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch schei... egal!
fahrt ihr ruhig weiter sinnlos den berg runter


----------



## Beach90 (10. August 2004)

ohhhh , armer KGb-fahrer im Prinzip haste ja recht aber hast dich falsch ausgedrückt , aber wenn du den sinn von downhillen fragst da kannst du genau so gut den sinn von CC-fahrenfragen , es macht halt spass...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. August 2004)

das musst grade du sagen!!
wer lästert denn immer und macht witze über die downhiller, wenn wir uns treffen!!??
jetzt tu hier nicht einen auf unschuldig.
gut, wenns denen spaß macht solln ses weiter machen. die beiden radsportarten werden sich eh nie miteinander vertragen.


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

He Leute, bleibt doch sachlich und zickt hier nicht rum wie im Sandkasten. Nicht alle Downhiller sind bekloppt, genau wie es XCler gibt, die einen an der Waffel haben. Also KGB-Fahrer, zuerst mal in die Toleranzkiste greifen, bevor Du eine ganze Zunft aburteilst.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hackt nicht alle so auf mir rum!
> hier hat jemand einen thread geschrieben und ich hab meine meinung gesagt!


Du gibst aber ein so tolles Ziel ab!  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. August 2004)

hach nein was bist du lustig armin
ich hab nicht gegen alle downhiller was, nur so welche die man mit der zeit erlebt, die nunma echt kein hirn haben und so welche wie armin und airheanz


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> hach nein was bist du lustig armin
> ich hab nicht gegen alle downhiller was, nur so welche die man mit der zeit erlebt, die nunma echt kein hirn haben und so welche wie armin und airheanz


Nun bist Du aber derjenige, der hier schlichtweg Blödsinn verbreitet. Du pauschalisierst, fertigst alle Downhiller als Deppen ab und hebst den CC über alles. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, mag ich solche subjektiven Meinungen nicht besonders. Du bist bestimmt ein netter Kerl, aber deine Finger tippen schneller als sie sollten. Nix für Ungut, aber ich urteile nicht mehr so vorschnell über Leute.

Falls ich Dir zu nahe getreten sein sollte, tut es mir leid.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. August 2004)

Hach Gottchen
Ich will hier keinen hervorheben und auch nicht bestimmte radsportarten runter machen. ich hab mich da jetzt *tut mir auch leid* ein bisschen zu sehr rein gesteigert. hab jetzt noch letztens sone reportage im dsf gesehn, über so freeridefreaks, denen es nur darum geht, an irgendwelchen verbotenen stellen runter zu rasen und sich abends einen zu zukippen und sich wie asis benehmen. als ich dann den thread noch gelesen hab, stieg mir echt die wut hoch.
entschuldigung von mir, wenn ich hier mehr als nötig downhiller beleidigt hab. doch über so leute, wie im fernsehn oder wie diese freaks ausm siebengebirge krieg ich echt die wut.


KGB


----------



## Centurion (12. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht sollten wir uns hier weniger gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen und keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten welche MTBDisziplin nun die bessere ist. Alle MTB-Disziplinen haben ihre Berechtigung.   

Das Problem sind doch viel mehr die Chaoten.

Das Siebengebirge ist (weil es so schön steil, klein und verwinkelt ist) eines der schönsten Naturschutzgebiete Deutschlands. Es wird von ganz verschieden Interessengruppen genutzt.
Da gibt es die Jäger, Förster, Reiter, Wanderer, Sonntagsausflügler mit Kleinkindern im Bollerwagen u. an der Hand, Jogger (Laufreff Siebengebirge),den Turnverein die fidelen 50 Hausfrauen, etc. und uns MTB`ler.

Interessenkonflikte zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen sind da vorprogrammiert und das wir MTB´ler bei vielen Wanderern und Reitern unisono schlecht angesehen sind ist nun mal gegeben.  

Das Siebengebirge ist gerade am Wochenende mit Mann und Maus belegt. Um Touren zu fahren bietet sich am Wochenende der weitläufigere Teil um das Auge Gottes, die Leyburg, den Himmerich und die Richtung nach Bruchhausen an.
In der Woche ist es im Siebengebirge gerade abends viel ruhiger aber nach jeder Kurve muß man dann trotzdem oft mit einer Gruppe von Läufern vom Lauftreff Siebengebirge rechnen, die oft die ganze Breite der Fahrbahn einnehmen. (Man ist also als MTB`ler nie alleine)

Auch ich hab früher nichts anbrennen lassen - habe aber dazu gelernt.

Downhill hat im Siebengebirge nichts verloren weil das Siebengebirge zu kurvig und unübersichtlich ist. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass, wenn er mit 40 bis 70 Sachen um eine Kurve fliegt (die er dann auch noch schön scheidet, weil er sonst rausfliegen würde) weiß, was dahinter auf ihn zu kommt. Nur sein eigenes Ego u. seinen eigenen Adrenalinkick auszuleben auf Kosten anderer kann nicht sein. Slalomfahren um lebende Pylonen auch nicht. 
Wenn einer Downhill machen will, dann sollte er auf ruhige und abgeschiedene Gebiete in der Eifel oder auf ganz abgesperrte Areale ausweichen.

Mir selbst sind schon im Siebengebirge eine Meute MTB`ler auf meiner Fahrspur in einem Affenzahn im Kollisionskurs entgegengekommen, obwohl ich schon ganz rechts fuhr und damit gerechnet habe. Es läst sich leicht ausmalen was wäre wenn da ganz unbedarfte Wanderer oder Jogger hinter der Kurve gestanden hätten  

Die meisten MTB`ler fahren vernünftig, aber es gibt manche die lassen beim Bergrunterfahren ihr Gehirn am Berg oben liegen.

Macht es besser !!!  

Centurion



PS: Auch ich würde es gerne im Siebengebirge mehr brettern lassen   aber die Realität ist 
       eine andere.


----------



## M.Panzer (12. August 2004)

Hallo ceturion ich muß sagen du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen,   das sehe ich genau so. Zumal ich auch schon negative Erfahrungen mit MTB´lern gemacht  habe   und zwar als Hunde Besitzer. Aber es gibt noch ein Problem dieser Thread wertet solche Idioten eigendlich viel zu sehr auf, besser wäre: Knüppel raus,   drauf hauen und kein Wort drüber verlieren. Dann wäre vielleicht bald von denen keiner mehr zu sehen. Aber das ist wohl nur Utopie   wir müssen mit solchen Chaoten weiter leben. Bis dahin Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## talybont (12. August 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt noch ein Problem dieser Thread wertet solche Idioten eigendlich viel zu sehr auf, besser wäre: Knüppel raus,   drauf hauen und kein Wort drüber verlieren.


Oder wie bei Max und Moritz ab in die Mühle und Brot daraus gebacken. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass Du das dann noch verkaufen könntest  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (12. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wie bei Max und Moritz ab in die Mühle und Brot daraus gebacken. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass Du das dann noch verkaufen könntest  .
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Wer weiß du mußt nur betonen das es sich hier um ein sehr stark bläendes Brot handelt,( also dann kommt die heiße Luft aus deren Kopf wieder an deinem Allerwertesten raus) ist auch ne schöne Vorstellung.


----------



## delhaye83 (1. September 2004)

der typ arbeitet glaube ich beim h&s


----------



## Schnucki (1. September 2004)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir uns hier weniger gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen und keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten welche MTBDisziplin nun die bessere ist. Alle MTB-Disziplinen haben ihre Berechtigung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldfisch (1. September 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> So das wäre es von meiner Seite.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Sandra



Hallo Sandra,

schade, dass Du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber meinst Du nicht, dass Du etwas stark pauschalisierst? Ich wohne in Bad Honnef und somit mitten im 7G. Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit Spaziergängern, Förstern oder anderen Bikern ;-) gemacht.

Komischerweise kommen die Leute, die ein Problem mit den hiesiegen Gegebenheiten haben sehr oft selber aus Köln, Bonn o.ä.

Klar, es gibt Spots, die sind überlaufen (zumal im Sommer), weiter klar, es gibt Wege, die sind total verschlammt durch rücksichtslose Biker und Reiter - da kann man als MTBler schonmal in "Sippenhaft" genommen werden, zumal, wenn man so "ernsthaft" aussieht. Ich finde, gerade im 7G ist das Zusammenleben ganz gut möglich, wenn man als Biker einige elementare Regeln einhält:

1. "Zentral-Siebengebirge" am Wochenende (insb. Sonntags Nachmittags) meiden (wer hierzu eine Definition braucht, bitte per PM nachfragen),

2. Fußgänger im Schritttempo passieren, rechtzeitig auf sich aufmerksam machen,

3. Wirds eng, absteigen und vorbei schieben - Klar ist das ********, aber man sollte nicht als Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden,

4. Blickkontakt und Nicken bzw. Grüßen wenn möglich - das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann ist, dass der Gruß nicht erwiedert wird,

5. Ich denke in der Tat, dass DDD-Asse im 7G nichts verloren haben. Die Gründe dafür: Zu eng, Naturschutz, zu überlaufen, fahren nur auf breiten Wegen etc. - da gibts sicherlich bessere Spots.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (1. September 2004)

@ Schnucki und Goldfisch

Manche Leute scheinen halt immer das Pech zuhaben, auf unfreundliche Zeitgenossen zu stossen.
Ich kenne Euch ja beide und Ihr seid nun wirklich nicht die Sorte Biker, die eine alte Oma nebst Opa mit Absicht erschrecken. Aber so ist es nunmal, manche fühlen sich erschreckt und bedroht. Lustigerweise passiert mir das immer mit dem Rennrad auf Radwegen anstatt mit dem MTB im Siebengbirge  . Im 7GB kann ich unfreundliche Wanderer an einer Hand abzählen, und das seit meinem Bike-Einstieg 2001 und gut 8000-10000 km alleine im 7GB (ich wohne halt auch direkt um die Ecke). Vielleicht habe ich nur Glück, kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Ich kann Dir, Sandra, nur vorschlagen, einmal gemeinsam durch das 7GB zu fahren. Entweder hauen uns die Wanderer beide vom Rad oder sie grüßen freundlich zurück. Eine Serie muss dann ja reißen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Lythande (2. September 2004)

Ach Leute,

in jeder Familie gibt es ein schwarzes Schaf, warum sollte es in 7 G anders sein?

Ich war gestern das 2. mal mit meinem Bike dort. Beim ersten mal gab es nur einige andere sehr nette MTB'ler und ein Paar Jogger, die uns nett gegrüßt und netterweise auch noch überholt haben.

Gestern, war jedoch mehr los:

1. Frau mit einem Hund = nett gegrüßt
2. ein Rennradfahrer = wir gegrüßt aber er zu sehr in seinen Anstieg verbissen
3. ein Trekkingfahrer = oben angekommen nett gegrüßt und uns einen schönen Abend gewünscht
4. eine Gruppe MTB'ler ohne ein Canonndale (also nicht Handlampes Gruppe mit Energy) auch nett gegrüßt
5. Ein Jogger ziemlich links laufend, hat auf den Gruß nicht reagiert
6. Ein Paar Fußgänger, die mehr an unseren Rädern interessiert war als an uns. Sind lange Zeit vorher schon zu Seite gegangen und waren etwas überrascht, wie langsam und brav wir an Ihnen vorbei kammen.
7. Noch ein Fußgänger. Der schon von weitem nett gegrüßt hatte.

Ich denke, dass wenn jeder etwas mehr Rücksicht übt, alle in Frieden miteinander leben können.


----------



## Handlampe (3. September 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre nur noch im 7GB, wenn wenig los ist z.B. in der Woche oder bei schlechtem Wetter...ich finde das alles super Schade...wirklich!!!!



RICHTIG

Ich kann das bestätigen.... du fährst NUR bei schlechtem Wetter mit


----------



## Waschbaer (13. September 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> bei h&s? würde passen, auf der HP steht ja dass er in st. augustin arbeitet.



Also Leute jetzt mal halblang. Über den H&S kann man wirklich viel sagen, aber ich hab´den Typ noch nie im Laden gesehen, geschweige denn hinter der Theke.

Übrigens: Unser Downhillcowboy arbeitet weder in Staugustin (er studiert da), noch ist der H&S dort ansässig.


----------



## Tazer (13. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man da schon sagen...




Also, als ich das gelesen habe, war ich ehrlich gesagt etwas entäuscht, da wohl alle Welt glaubt, ich sei einer dieser "Bekloppten" gewesen. Fakt ist:

1. ja ich arbeite nehmen meine Studium beim H&S
2. ja ich bin bis vor "3" Jahren Downhill-Rennen gefahren.ABER: Ich war nie im Siebengebirge trainieren (bis auf einmal Dienstags morgens um 10.30)
3. Das heißt ich habe das Downhill vor 3 Jahren aus Verletzungsgründen an den Nagel gehangen
4. Ich fahre nur noch CC und Touren

Ich war also nicht einer dieser besagten Bekloppten. 

Und XCRacer ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, bevor du so tolle Behauptungen aufstellst, dir ertsmal sicher bist, wenn und was du dort gesehen hast. Wie gesagt ich bin darüber sehr enttäuscht, zumahl ich immer gewissenhaft gefahren bin und das Siebengebirge immer zum Downhillfahren gemieden habe.

Ich finde es sehr Schade das einige Idioten diesen Sport so in ein negatives Licht rücken.Ich kenne viele Downhiller die gewissenhaft fahren und tolle und faire Sportler sind. Ich finde das der Downhillsport ´leider ein sehr negatives Image hat, dass liegt leider an solchen Deppen, die meinen Downhill mit randalieren und rumpöbeln gleichzusetzen.

Also mir war das jetzt mal wichtig loszuwerden und ich hoffe das wir alle etwas tolleranter miteinander umgehen.

Gruss,

Tazer


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2004)

Tazer schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ja ich arbeite nehmen meine Studium beim H&S
> 
> Und XCRacer ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, bevor du so tolle Behauptungen aufstellst, dir ertsmal sicher bist, wenn und was du dort gesehen hast.


 *Hallo "Tazar"

  Ich habe nie irgend jemanden mit H&S und Downhill im Siebengebirge in Verbindung gebracht.

 Mein Betrag "was soll man dazu schon sagen" bezog sich auf die Webseite der "Downhill-Cowboys" und die darauf zu lesende Aussage " **...großem Haufen Verückter Gleichgesinnter, immer auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Kick"

  Ich habe dich nie im Siebengebirge gesehen und habe auch nie behauptet das du (ich kenne dich nicht!) einer der Übeltäter warst.

  Bitte den Thread in Ruhe durchlesen und dann erst Schlüsse ziehen!

  Ich habe mich für nichts zu entschuldigen! Ich würde eher sagen, das DU dich für diese "Verwechslung" zu entschuldigen hast...

  Grüße René (XCRacer) 
*


----------



## Tazer (13. September 2004)

Also erstens ist das nicht die Homepage der Downhill Cowboys, sonder eine ganz alte Seite von mir, die ich seit mehr als 4 Jahren nicht mehr pflege.

Und zweitens werde ich durch diesen Link in einen Topf mit den Idioten aus dem Siebengebirge geworfen, was ich nicht fair finde. 

Durch deinen Link sind die Leute auf mich gekommen und diskutieren, wo ich studiere und wo ich arbeite usw. Was soll das!!!Ich habe mit der ganzen Sache gar nichts zu tun und ich bitte dich deine Links zu meiner Seite unverzüglich zu löschen.

Danke


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2004)

@XCRacer: Den Link hast Du doch sicher per Suchmaschine gefunden. Ich kann nichts darüber finden, dass du das mit Tezar in Verbindung gebracht hast. Dass Du die Seite damit in Verbindung brachtest ist verständlich.

@Tezar: Hättest die Seite halt besser gelöscht...  

@all: Begrabt das Kriegsbeil und vertragt euch !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tazer (13. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Den Link hast Du doch sicher per Suchmaschine gefunden. Ich kann nichts darüber finden, dass du das mit Tezar in Verbindung gebracht hast. Dass Du die Seite damit in Verbindung brachtest ist verständlich.
> 
> @Tezar: Hättest die Seite halt besser gelöscht...
> 
> ...




Es ist alles geklärt!!!  

Gruss Tazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

